

Google Play Store in Numbers - marcellolins

I want to share with you all, my latest on-going project, which is a scalable, distributed and colaborative Crawler of the Google Play Store:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MarcelloLins&#x2F;GooglePlayAppsCrawler<p>Feedbacks and questions are welcome
======
samspenc
Good work. One thing: personally, I would change the title to "Show HN: Google
Play Store in Numbers" . Otherwise, it looks like a news article.

